

Adding game elements to our Twilio SMS Door Buzzer - marksbren
http://markbrenneman.com/text-yourself-in-update

======
vishl
Sweet video! The best part of the evening was when someone repeatedly text
their name until the recent entry times read "4, 20".

I think you could do more with the SMS reply, like have it send a random
puzzle and award points for a solution (may have to be careful not to
repeatedly unlock the door), send a horoscope based on a user profile, etc.

~~~
marksbren
Yeah, I would like to make the replies much smarter & possibly include who is
there ("Welcome Mark, Brian just got here"). Additionally it would be nice to
proactively text people ("Mark, where are you? 3 of your friends have already
arrived and are waiting for you"). I think there are a lot of fun things to
add.

